# Looking for any advice!



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

zpepp said:


> I am 18 years old, 6 foot 5 190 pounds. I used to go 2 or 3 times a year but had to stop going the last 2 years due to high school basketball. Anyway, I grew out of my old board and am now looking for a new board. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm most likely going to have to relearn a lot of the basics so a beginner board would probably be the best. When I used to go I spent a fairly even amount of time in the park and on the rest of the mountain. So far these are the options that I have found on craigslist:
> K2 Fuse Wide 163
> K2 Brigade Wide 163
> Both are in good condition, not sure of the year.
> I'm not opposed to buying new if that's the overall consensus. Thanks for any help!


Do NOT get the Brigade. I started on it and out grew it in one weekend. It is slow and not a very good board. I'd honestly get neither of those boards. You can find better. Both are extruded bases and look to be cheap...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't marry a woman that has to have makeup on..........to go anywhere............


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

it's like riding a bike again, you just eat shit a couple times before you're back on top of things. if you're looking to be a park rat, aim for a 156-158wide, if you plan on going fast a 162-164w would be good. it all depends on factors yadayada but yeah try to get a 158, with the extra surface area I don't think you need to go 160wide+ unless you going for the pow.


----------



## zpepp (Dec 1, 2016)

What about a Burton custom flying V or arbor abacus. Both 160. Would those be too advanced?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

zpepp said:


> What about a Burton custom flying V or arbor abacus. Both 160. Would those be too advanced?


Isn't the Abacus a splitboard?


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> Isn't the Abacus a splitboard?


It was arbors solid pow board for a couple years before it was the split.


----------

